# [kritik] Buffed-Cast 33 - rollenspiel in LOTRO



## Wulfric (15. Mai 2007)

hallo wertes buffed-team.
ich beziehe mich auf den buffed-cast 33 und dort speziell auf die gedankenlosen äusserungen über rollenspieler in lotr-online. neben ignoranz und vorurteilen ist mir ein satz besonders aufgestossen:

(alles bezogen auf DE-RP Belegaer)

"...rollenspieler versuchen ja am anfang immer die RP-Server für sich in beschlag zu nehmen..."

es ist mir durchaus bewusst, das das "RPG" in "mmorpg" keine berechtigung mehr hat und das rollenspieler allerorten als obskure kleine sekte belächelt werden. rollenspieler haben in mmorpgs nichts mehr zu suchen schallt es aus allen ecken und solchen äusserungen immer mehr entgegen. es tut uns sehr leid das wir als rollenspieler auf einen rollenspiel-server gegangen sind, um (wie auch turbine bei der server-beschreibung klarmacht) etwas mehr in die welt einzutauchen und einen charakter etwas mehr zu spielen als nur stumpf zu leveln und gold anzuhäufen. es tut uns leid das wir dieses erlebnis schützen wollen um zu verhindern das es wie auf WoW RP-Servern läuft. es ist schwer zu verstehen, ich weiss, aber eine buchvorlage muss nichts schlechtes sein. es wird keine orks geben die hobbits im auenland ganken.

wenn ich es mir recht überlege: RP-Server sind eigentlich auch keine RolePlay-Server wie viele rollenspieler irrigerweise annahmen, sondern RichtigPrügeln-Server in gehobenem niveau. tschuldigung. my bad.

nächster punkt: rollenspieler reden _nicht_ die ganze zeit geschwollen daher. es gibt bauern und andere charaktere die haben keine schulbildung genossen und reden auch so. es gibt leute die spielen (schreiben) einen sprachfehler oder dialekt aus. es gibt genausogut hochnäsige arrogante elben. ich spiele einen jäger der nicht häufig in städte kommt und sich da auch nicht sonderlich wohlfühlt. meine anrede ist respektvoll und höflich ("grüsse herr zwerg/elb/kleiner mann [hobbit]") und ich sieze im weiteren verlauf des gesprächs. so halten es eigentlich die meisten.
ich möchte mich bedanken für diese grandios falsche und gedankenlos ignorante art der darstellung. (ja, das war ironie)

rp-wächter: wie richtig angemerkt ist es nur eine kleine minderheit die andere maßregelt. die vermutung geht dahin das sowohl diese RP-Wächter als auch die leute die absichtlich gegen die serverregeln verstossen keine rollenspieler sind sondern nur versuchen das leben für rollenspieler möglichst schwer zu machen, bzw. diese in einem schlechten licht erscheinen lassen.

regeln: "...störe einen RPler nicht bei seinem RP..." richtig. allerdings scheint den meisten nicht klar zu sein, das ein trio das sich in stadel ungezwungen stundenlang OOC im /sagen-chat unterhält, _stört_ rpler bei ihrem RP. selbst wenn das gespräch niemanden unterbricht.
1. es unterbindet RP in der näheren umgebung
2. es reisst jemanden aus der stimmung der zufällig durch stadel reisst
3. es ist gegen die serverregeln

wir rpler versuchen tolerant zu sein, aber es ist schon sehr bezeichnend das man auf einem PvE server für RP niedergemacht wird und dann auf einem RP-Server sich ebenfalls sowas anhören/antun muss.

lange rede kurzer sinn: danke für einen nicht recherchierten, ignoranten beitrag in Bild-Zeitung niveau. (ja, auch das war ironie)

grüsse


----------



## Thravvn (15. Mai 2007)

Wulfric schrieb:


> "...rollenspieler versuchen ja am anfang immer die RP-Server für sich in beschlag zu nehmen..."



Wann wurde das den gesagt?


----------



## Wulfric (15. Mai 2007)

Thravvn schrieb:


> Wann wurde das den gesagt?



zur mitte hin oder kurz davor. zuerst "rollenspieler versuchen die RP-Server anfangs..." unterbrochen von herr lenhardt "...in beschlag zu nehmen." so oder ähnlich.
ich höre mir den cast nochmal an und liefere eine genaue zeit, wenn gewünscht (reineditiert).
es wäre auch sehr nett wenn der rest des posts auch gelesen werden würde, danke.

Edit: ab ca. 20:20. das zitat war tatsächlich nicht ganz richtig: "am anfang kommen die hardcore rollenspieler und versuchen das ganze für sich zu vereinnahmen." unterbrochen mit verstellter stimme von herr lenhardt um das ganze noch lächerlicher zu machen: "das ist unser server!". ist ja auch wahrlich lachhaft das sich rollenspieler einen RolePlay-Server aussuchen. wie konnten wir nur. *ärger runterschluck*


----------



## Thravvn (15. Mai 2007)

Ja ich glaube ich weis was du meinst, da wird aber von "Hardcore" Rollenspielern gesprochen, die ihr Pen'n'Paper mit MMO(RP)Gs verwechseln. Denke schon das dieses Wörtchen "Hardcore" in deinem pseudo-"Zitat" wichtig gewesen wäre. Und selbst dann sind nur die Hardcore RPler gemeint, die anderen Ihre Spielweise aufdrücken wollen.

Das es nicht funktioniert ist klar, wer Hardcore RP haben will(quasi alles perfekt, jeder weis wie er seinen Char zu spielen hat), sollte sich glaube ehr Richtung NWN2 RPShard orientieren. Da war ich auch ein Jahr mit glücklich^^ (noch mit NwN1)

Wieviele Spieler kann man den bei LOTR auf die Ignore Liste setzen?


----------



## Wulfric (15. Mai 2007)

Thravvn schrieb:


> Ja ich glaube ich weis was du meinst, da wird aber von "Hardcore" Rollenspielern gesprochen, die ihr Pen'n'Paper mit MMO(RP)Gs verwechseln. Denke schon das dieses Wörtchen "Hardcore" in deinem pseudo-"Zitat" wichtig gewesen wäre. Und selbst dann sind nur die Hardcore RPler gemeint, die anderen Ihre Spielweise aufdrücken wollen.



das meinte ich mit meiner bitte den ganzen post zu lesen. dieses zitat (das im übrigen von mir vervollständigt wurde) ist nur ein teil des beitrags der (mal wieder) beweist mit wieviel ignoranz, vorurteilen und lächerlichkeit rollenspielern begegnet wird. auf anhieb fällt mir kein klischee ein, das von den drei herren nicht angesprochen und auf die RPler bei LoTR-Online angewandt wurde.



Thravvn schrieb:


> Das es nicht funktioniert ist klar, wer Hardcore RP haben will(quasi alles perfekt, jeder weis wie er seinen Char zu spielen hat), sollte sich glaube ehr Richtung NWN2 RPShard orientieren. Da war ich auch ein Jahr mit glücklich^^ (noch mit NwN1)



NWN brauchen wir mit online rollenspielen nicht vergleichen, glaube ich. denn das bietet die möglichkeit nur die leute auf einen freeshard zu lassen die man auch drauf haben möchte. wow, lotr-online, etc. haben diese möglichkeit der restriktiven vorauswahl nicht.

aber du hast natürlich recht, wenn du sagst das rollenspieler auf einem NWN2 - mittelerde shard besser aufgehoben sind. so ganz unter sich. niemanden störend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Thravvn schrieb:


> Wieviele Spieler kann man den bei LOTR auf die Ignore Liste setzen?



das weiss ich nun wieder nicht. allerdings bringt es auch nichts nach 3 monaten 80% des servers in der ignoreliste zu haben weil der RP-Server wiedermal den bach runtergegangen ist. das RP schwindet nicht vom server weil die RPler keine lust mehr auf das spiel haben. es verschwindet weil mehr und mehr lollende, hüpfende rulor kinder auf den server kommen, denen es spass macht anderen die freude an etwas zu vermiesen. _davor_ haben 100% der rollenspieler angst und sind deswegen etwas strenger.
ich habe nichts gegen spieler die sich eine erwachsenere atmosphäre wünschen, dann aber im einklang mit den serverregeln die zum schutz der rollenspieler angelegt wurden.

grüsse,
wulfric


----------

